# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Çfarë ju besdis kur ecni në rrugë?

## white-knight

*C fare ju besdis kur ecni ne rruge?Shprehuni lirisht*

----------


## Linda5

Mua me besdis me teper kur ka disa njerez ose tipa qe vijn dhe perplasen ne krah me mua .....kur kan gjith ate vend ku te kalojne(ndoshta kto njerez jane te semure ose e kan ves) por mua me jep shum bezdi

----------

Prudence (02-09-2014)

----------


## ^SHIU^

Vdekje e kam kur njerezit bisedojne me ze te larte. Ecja njehere ne bulevard dhe dy vajza flisnin me kaq ze te larte se megjithese po mundohesha te mos e degjoja biseden e tyre ishte e pamundur. Mu desh te ndaloja derisa ato te largoheshin.

----------


## Roi

Me pengojne shume Gjeneratoret kur iken Korenti,

----------


## BEHARI

> *C fare ju besdis kur ecni ne rruge?Shprehuni lirisht*


nuk bluajn te gjithe aq trashe sa bluan ti!
akoma nuk ta kan kuptuar qellimin tend te mbrapsht per kete teme!!

----------


## Endless

Kur shikoj femra sexy, tek ecin duke i patur te mbuluara hiret e tyre.  :i terbuar:

----------


## landi45

njerezit qe ecin si me pas privatizu rrugen

----------


## Izadora

me bezdisin kur me japin kofidez edhe pse nuk me njohin

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Kur me shikojne ne sy.Bo jam gati ti them.:
Hë ca te s***s do?

----------

Prudence (02-09-2014)

----------


## Jack Watson

Njerzit që pyshtyjnë përtok. Gjo më të shpifme nuk ka.

----------


## goldian

femrat me gjoks jashte

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

A po edhe kur nje njeri qe te konsideron si mik kur eshte me nje tjeter dhe te shikon ben sikur nuk shikon dhe nuk flet.Ti fusesh m'grusht...

----------

Prudence (02-09-2014)

----------


## Endless

Deri tani shqyr zotit/es nuk me paska inat njeri qe zakonisht une peshtyj, po te surrati ndonjerit/es! Le te shpresojme se do te vazhdoj ne ke te rrjedh 'konkursi i urrejtjes ne rruge' :^syze

----------


## ^SHIU^

> femrat me gjoks jashte


E ke gabim. Kjo eshte arsyeja pse ne dalim xhiro mbasditeve.

----------


## Endless

> E ke gabim. Kjo eshte arsyeja pse ne dalim xhiro mbasditeve.



Dy duhet te jene arsyet ne kete rast; Ose cuni eshte murg ose gay lol


Une per vete shpjegim tjeter nuk i jap dot!

----------


## goldian

> E ke gabim. Kjo eshte arsyeja pse ne dalim xhiro mbasditeve.


ju rinia po 
kurse une jam i plakur e skam zemer per keto pune

----------


## besa.a.best

Me bezdisin fjalet e kota qe vjen nga  prapa shpines fjale te pakuptimta, dhe poashtu njerezit qe bredhin rrugeve duke kerkuar lemosh kku dita dites numri i tyre rritej, dikush per nevoj por me se shumti e keqperdorin at ndihme ...

----------

Prudence (02-09-2014)

----------


## Endless

> ju rinia po 
> kurse une jam i plakur e skam zemer per keto pune


hahaha... I bukur shpjegimi...  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## EDLIN

Kur të del përpara ndonjë plak me makinë qe ikën si breshkë dhe unë jam vonë për në punë.... :i terbuar:

----------

hektor.m (29-09-2014),Prudence (02-09-2014)

----------


## BaBa

> *C fare ju besdis kur ecni ne rruge?Shprehuni lirisht*


_
asgja sme bezdis ._

PS: te shprehesh lirisht iken per l3sh3 sfutesh ma ne forum  :shkelje syri:

----------

